# Baraga County's Alberta Pond Project



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 3, 2005

Contact:
George Madison 906-353-6651
Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Baraga County's Alberta Pond Project Nears Completion

Alberta Pond, located in central Baraga County, will be refilled with water and stocked with fish now that repairs have been completed to the adjacent highway, according to fisheries managers with the state Department of Natural Resources.

The pond was drained in April to allow the Michigan Department of Transportation (MDOT) to rebuild a culvert and dam structure under US-41 where it crossed the outlet of Alberta Pond/Ford Dam. Part of the project was to install a feeder system that will pump colder water from the bottom of the pond into the stream below, to maintain the watercourse as trout habitat. Prior to construction, a small dam allowed warmer surface waters to flow into the creek below the pond, which diminished the capacity of the stream to be maintained as cold-water habitat for trout.

"Our goal is to have the pond filled and stocked in time for winter fishing," said George Madison, Western U.P. district fisheries supervisor.

The pond is expected to take about 60 days to refill, and then brook trout broodstock from the DNR's Marquette Fish Hatchery will be planted there. Madison said that in future years, normal plantings of fingerlings will be scheduled.

"We hope the brook trout broodstock, most of which are in the 15- to 20-inch size range, will provide a good basis for future populations of trout in Alberta Pond and its connecting waters," said Madison.

The liberalized fishing regulations that have been in effect since May terminated Sept. 30. Alberta Pond is a Type-B lake that is open for winter fishing. An all-species fishing license is necessary for catching trout in this lake.

"MDOT is pleased to have been a part of this project, as we are always looking for opportunities to partner with the DNR and other agencies by combining our resources and expertise to make environmental improvements," said Andy Sikkema, MDOT Ishpeming Transportation Service Center manager.

The project was funded by a grant from the Federal Emergency Management Agency, with additional support from MDOT and the DNR.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

